# I've been caught cheating. I feel so dirty



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, kind of cheating. Like a lot of you, I make most of my own tombstones and really like the fact that they are one of a kind and unique to me. A while back, I stumbled across a website for Woodloom prop shop, and saw that they make really nice foam tombstones that you customize with your own epitaph, design, etc.., then finish them yourself. I put this on the back burner for several months but wanting to change up a few stones and upgrade to some different designs for next year, I went back and did some figuring. Basically figuring the time/mess involved in making your own stones vs the cost of purchasing something that I can still customize but save myself a ton of time and mess. I also love the degree of detail they offer using a CNC machine, something I could not achieve with my skill set. The stones also have two channels routed in them allowing for half inch pvc/rebar anchors. Wanting a couple of winter projects, I ordered two of them and they arrived today. WOW! Can't say enough about the detail and quality. I have to rough them up a bit and finish them, which Is the fun part. Here are the "raw" stones. I'll post pics of them as they progress and also the finished product. I'm sure I'll be getting a few more for next year too. Really nice stuff and great customer service. The stones I* ordered were also custom sizes, being a bit taller than their "tall stones".
They come in 4 pieces each. 2 base and two halves of the stone



















The two halves aligned up. These get glued (obviously!)










The taller of the two at 36 inches










Detail shot


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The bottom pic showing the pre-cut channels. These go about 20 inches into the stone










The second stone, at 30 inches tall










and the pair of them










link to their site for your perusal

http://www.woodloom.com/propshop/

Hope to start on them this week so updates to come.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are too cool! I may have to cheat along with you jdubbya!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Those are too cool! I may have to cheat along with you jdubbya!


 One by one, my dreams are coming true!!:smoking:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They look great, but a little pricey for my budget. The two halves with the channel is a useable idea though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This sentence on their web site struck me as funny : "Our trained Foamologist can help you design your perfect headstone." I wonder where you go to train to become a Foamologist? Or maybe I already am one since I, too, make stones from foam:jol:

That aside, the work appears to be well and neatly done. It certainly would be a timesaver (particularly their Celtic cross) if that's an issue and you don't mind spending the money.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I guess if you factor in how much your time is worth....and how much the materials would cost you.....it's not that bad. I may get a few. I like the Halloween bundle with all the monster names.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

They make nice stones, I've heard lots of good things. I kick myself for never using my Hauntcast discount...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> They look great, but a little pricey for my budget. The two halves with the channel is a useable idea though.


They're not cheap, but given the detail and extra work put into the channels and such, they figure out as a prettty good deal.



RoxyBlue said:


> This sentence on their web site struck me as funny : "Our trained Foamologist can help you design your perfect headstone." I wonder where you go to train to become a Foamologist? Or maybe I already am one since I, too, make stones from foam:jol:
> 
> That aside, the work appears to be well and neatly done. It certainly would be a timesaver (particularly their Celtic cross) if that's an issue and you don't mind spending the money.


In my college fraternity days at our Saturday night rush parties, I was quite the foamologist myself, albeit a different kind of foam.
But I digress
Definitly a time saver. Even with simple epitaphs and minimal scrolling/detail, stones can take several hours to carve out, let alone finish. I think I may go for one of the Celtic Crosses. I love these but know I'd never be able to make one as nice as I want. I think having made so many of my own, I'm okay with fudging a bit and ordering some nice designs that I only have to rough up and paint. The hard part will be taking sandpaper and a rasp to these. They're so nice and neat!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I guess if you factor in how much your time is worth....and how much the materials would cost you.....it's not that bad.


My thoughts as well. I'm looking to add some more dark goth to my cemetery and didn't feel like making 5-6 more large stones from scratch. These fit the bill.



Grimm Pickins said:


> They make nice stones, I've heard lots of good things. I kick myself for never using my Hauntcast discount...


I've never heard any reviews, etc.. but glad to hear to have heard good things. I'm very impressed with them.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I really like these. The price is fair considering the time and detailing of the stones, especially the Celtic cross. Plus, you provide your own epitaph. I've been thinking about replacing my stones I had made many many years ago, with clearer inscription. Thanks for the info, looking forward to seeing the progress pics!

Were you able to choose your font and the designs at the top of the stones?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Copchick said:


> I really like these. The price is fair considering the time and detailing of the stones, especially the Celtic cross. Plus, you provide your own epitaph. I've been thinking about replacing my stones I had made many many years ago, with clearer inscription. Thanks for the info, looking forward to seeing the progress pics!
> 
> Were you able to choose your font and the designs at the top of the stones?


Yup! They can do most fonts, script epitaphs, custom scrolling or any type of design you want. The can also make a custom shaped stone if you have one in mind. Send them a picture of it and they can make it up for you. They said the tallest they can go is 47 inches as their biggest box is 48 inches I think I might go for a tall celtic cross as I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I know the Ladies & Gents at Woodloom, great bunch of people, who are also haunters. They are a great group and love what they do!! Plus, I love the thought of them being a local company that are doing a fantastic job and a grand service for the haunt community. The detail on their stones are second to none.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MapThePlanet said:


> I know the Ladies & Gents at Woodloom, great bunch of people, who are also haunters. They are a great group and love what they do!! Plus, I love the thought of them being a local company that are doing a fantastic job and a grand service for the haunt community. The detail on their stones are second to none.


This is good to hear. I know my email contacts with them were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm liking their Celtic cross


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a real dilemma for me. I am just starting to build out all my stones (I need maybe 9) and these are so cheap compared to the time and effort involved in making my own, I don't know what to do.

On one hand, making my own is fun and fulfilling and when I'm done I can say "I made that." But for $50 and a little bit of weathering and paint, I can be done with these in a quarter of the time.

What to do...

Oh, and if you subscribe to hauntcast podcasts, you can get a 20% discount. I am seriously eyeing a 10 pack which would be under $400.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

tarpleyg said:


> This is a real dilemma for me. I am just starting to build out all my stones (I need maybe 9) and these are so cheap compared to the time and effort involved in making my own, I don't know what to do.
> 
> On one hand, making my own is fun and fulfilling and when I'm done I can say "I made that." But for $50 and a little bit of weathering and paint, I can be done with these in a quarter of the time.
> 
> What to do...


I gave this a lot of consideration as well. I like the stones I have made and while not as detailed as many of the haunters here, they look decent and I take some measure of pride in them. I also thought of the time involved in making just one, not to mention the labor. For me, it comes out to a better deal just to buy a few of the designs I like, already engraved, and with the holes pre-drilled for securing them. Our weather is going to be crap for the next 5 months so with these I can work on them indoors for the most part and have them finished by spring.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love the way you guys make up my mind for me. Now if I could clone myself and have a whole punkin patch of Pumpkin5's I'm sure I'd have a different take, but as it stands....there is only little, ole me....against the tombstones.........And this girl is going to go spend some cash on these guys. WHAT?? I keep hoping Bobzilla will offer to make a couple for me, but no matter how much I drop hints....he hasn't taken the bait.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Your hints are so subtle, they must have flown right over my head!
OK, so tombstones instead of the skeleton....right?
This thread is great BTW.
What a time saver, plus you can still call it your own by adding your own touches. I take things already made, and make em my own all the time.
No harm in that.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I love the way you guys make up my mind for me. Now if I could clone myself and have a whole punkin patch of Pumpkin5's I'm sure I'd have a different take, but as it stands....there is only little, ole me....against the tombstones.........And this girl is going to go spend some cash on these guys. WHAT?? I keep hoping Bobzilla will offer to make a couple for me, but no matter how much I drop hints....he hasn't taken the bait.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> One by one, my dreams are coming true!!:smoking:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I found this company 2 or 3 years ago when I first started coming to the forums and was "chastised" by some for not making it myself. Well pfft, I said  it was alot easier and cleaner having them do all the carving. They made my Oleander Hills Cemetery sign just how I wanted. (there is alot of oleander flowers on my street which are poisonous - thus the name) I bought 2 other stones too. They had great customer service and I thought the prices weren't bad at all.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1344&pictureid=16626








http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A video of their process. Pretty slick!

and one they posted on assembly/finishing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how they have a built-in vacuum cleaner to pick up all the foam bits during the carving process.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like how they have a built-in vacuum cleaner to pick up all the foam bits during the carving process.


Me too! I normally ask Mrs. dubbya to flank me with the Hoover when I Dremel out my stones, but for some strange reason she declines. Go figure.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen these guys at TransWorld. 
I love it when a home haunter can take their passion and make it a livelihood.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I've heard nothing but good things about these guys. I'm pretty sure Chris Baker (of the late Hauntcast) used these guys to make a giant cell phone to display outside his new business so I assume they'll do custom work as well. I def plan to supplement my current stone inventory.

I have around 70 stones now, including some of the bigger monuments and most are blank simply because of time constraints. The amount of time it takes to actually inscribe say 50 tombstones is not something I have, and I'd really like to have some detailed stones in the forefront views at least. 

I'll likely be compiling epitaphs and placing an order for one of their packages this summer.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We should see if they'd be interested in some special pricing if we did a group buy! Seems like there is a good amount of interest. Maybe a knock off on any stone ordered from a forum member or something. I know I want at least three others and have submitted a couple of pics of real stones to have them duplicate the design.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> We should see if they'd be interested in some special pricing if we did a group buy! Seems like there is a good amount of interest. Maybe a 10% knock off on any stone ordered from a forum member or something. I know I want at least three others and have submitted a couple of pics of real stones to have them duplicate the design.


:jol:^Yes, please! I'm in, if'n you guys convince them to give us special pricing.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I'd be interested too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I sent them an email with a link to this thread. Maybe they would consider it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you get a favorable response from them, JD, post a new thread in the Group Buy forum. You can handle all the organizing there


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> If you get a favorable response from them, JD, post a new thread in the Group Buy forum. You can handle all the organizing there


Will do!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They replied back regarding the group buy. Unfortunately that can't do it unless all the stones have the same text or design, such as club names, etc.. Sorry kids.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for giving it a shot, jdubbya.


----------



## kaybee rox (Oct 6, 2014)

Love making my own, but those are really cool!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I ordered two other stones. These are the preview pics of them. both are 40 inches tall. I had them add some scroll work to the horn top stone









I sent them a pic of an old tombstone that I liked and they duplicated the design for me to a tee! I really love the fact that their custom design work is done for free. I sent them two other designs and they sent me previews of these as well. I'll be having those made up in a shorter/wider stone after I get these ones done up.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice work on those! 

Thanks for trying to get the group deal; it was worth a shot. I'm looking forward to seeing your stones completed.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks for trying for the group buy, Jerry. As many stones as I'm going to need for next year, I'm definitely going to order some. I think some vampire tombstones would be really cool......


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Loving the Lawrence Talbot stone!
"Even a man who is pure in heart and says his prayers by night, may become a wolf when the wolfbane blooms and the autumn moon is bright"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

bobzilla said:


> Loving the Lawrence Talbot stone!
> "Even a man who is pure in heart and says his prayers by night, may become a wolf when the wolfbane blooms and the autumn moon is bright"


I had thought of using this epitaph on the Talbot stone, but then went with something different. I do like this one though.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

It's a bit long.
It might have rolled over to the other side of the tombstone 



jdubbya said:


> I had thought of using this epitaph on the Talbot stone, but then went with something different. I do like this one though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

They just posted on their facebook page that they are offering free shipping on any order from now until Jan. 1. Now would be great time to order as shipping on these can be a bugger given their size/shapes. Just click on "local pick-up" when you check out. I gotta put together another order now!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I need to buy a CnC machine!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Took advantage of the free shipping offer and ordered these three. These are preview pics of the actual stones. The first one will be 46 inches tall x 16 wide










These two are 32 inches tall by 27 wide and are custom designs I submitted to them.



















I'll post pics of them once I start working on them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So my three new stones arrived. I saved a nice chunk of change on shipping during their free shipping promotion. They look exactly like the preview files they sent me. Couldn't be happier.



























love the winged skull detail


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look lovely, JD


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Those turned out great! They'll be a fabulous addition to your cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I am beyond happy with this company. Their customer service is outstanding, I exchanged several emails with Shelly, outlining what I wanted on the stones, from the font to the spacing of the text and design of the scroll work. She got back to me promptly with a new preview file of what I wanted every time until we had it just right. Very accomodating and efficient! I have plenty to keep me busy for the next few months. Can't wait to see these in the cemetery this Halloween!


----------

